# negro ou preto



## Ancia

Olá.

podem dizer-me qual é a diferença, para um pintor ou fotógrafo, entre essas duas cores?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Sinceramente, neste contexto nem imagino, para mim é apenas uma escolha de palavra. Na linguagem usual usamos preto: vestido preto, sapato preto. E usamos negro em alguns outros contextos, por exemplo, olhos negros, raça negra.


----------



## roshiro

Concordo com a Vanda.
É mais comum ouvirmos a palavra preto usada para a maioria das coisas, a palavra negro é geralmente usada para se referir à raça negra.


----------



## Denis555

Talvez isso aqui possa ajudar:
Negro e preto.


----------



## Outsider

Ancia said:


> podem dizer-me qual é a diferença, para um pintor ou fotógrafo, entre essas duas cores?


Eu diria que nenhuma, mas o melhor será perguntar a um especialista.


----------



## raf8

Olá!
Qual palavra usar melhor - preto ou negro quando eu falo sobre cores? Por exemplo, qual frase é mais coretta: o gato negro ou o gato preto, o suéter negro ou o suéter preto?
P.S. Eu estou falando sobre português brasileiro.


----------



## mglenadel

Em linguagem comum, "preto". A palavra "negro", para definir a cor só é usada quando se pretende um ar mais "sofisticado" ou formal, ou, em casos específicos tais como cores de times (e futebol): Alvinegro (branco e preto), Rubronegro (vermelho e preto). Repare que as outras cores também mudam para formas latinas (alvo para branco, rubro para vermelho). É mais fácil memorizar os casos em que se usa negro: anjo negro, peste negra…


----------



## dangliatica

Normalmente usamos ambos, pois são sinônimos. No entanto para designar a cor da pele, a etnia "afro", usamos "raça negra" e não 'raça preta'. Chamar uma pessoa negra de "preto" é considerado ofensivo aqui no Brasil. No mais, o mglenadel já explicou bem. Dizemos também filme ou fotografia em "preto e branco" e jamais em "negro e branco".


----------



## Dymn

roshiro said:


> É mais comum ouvirmos a palavra preto usada para a maioria das coisas,





mglenadel said:


> Em linguagem comum, "preto".


É o mesmo em Portugal? Por exemplo se quero falar numa parede, é mais habitual dizer-se _uma parede preta _do que _uma parede negra_? Ou não há nenhuma diferença de frequência?


----------



## Carfer

Duvido de que alguém seja capaz de afirmar, sem margem para dúvida, qual a frequência de cada uma delas. A mim, no entanto, parece-me que _'preto_' é mais frequente do que '_negro_'. '_Preto_', excepto num contexto racial, aparenta, aliás, ser mais neutro e ter menos conotações negativas associadas, o que talvez explique a prevalência. Em todo o caso, o que digo assenta numa base inteiramente subjectiva.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu concordo com a maioria dos colegas de fórum sobre o diferente uso de negro e preto.
O preto é mais comum para cores de 'coisas' e o negro tem mais a ver com pessoas. Olhos, cor de pele, etc...
Concordo com o Carfer na questão de não podermos afirmar com 100% de certeza sobre a escolha, mas eu acharia estranho se ouvisse falar numa _parede negra_, ou numa _casa negra_, mas já não acharia estranho se fosse usado o preto.
Gosto mais da construção "parede *pintada* de preto". (isto é preferência pessoal).


----------



## machadinho

Curiosa é a tradução do título do romance de Stendhal: o Vermelho e o Negro.


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Curiosa é a tradução do título do romance de Stendhal: o Vermelho e o Negro.


O Negro, nesse título, talvez esteja presente por ser "politicamente mais correcto" ou para evitar ambiguidades.
Sem querer exagerar, o tema racismo continua muito presente, infelizmente.
Ou então... estou completamente errado e preciso ler o livro para ter uma opinião mais precisa.


----------



## jazyk

Ocorreu-me um caso interessante: nas artes marciais fala-se em faixa preta no Brasil e em cinturão negro em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

O significado do título é, como se sabe, controverso e não faço ideia de quem terá sido o primeiro tradutor, cuja opção provavelmente se impôs nas edições sequentes. Em todo o caso, se tivesse de fazer a escolha, também iria pelo _'negro_'. '_Preto_' estaria bem se se tratasse apenas de descrever a cor das vestes eclesiásticas, mas creio que está em causa mais do que uma simples contraposição entre as cores vermelha dos uniformes militares e o preto das batinas, as duas carreiras que Sorel quis seguir. O romance é um retrato da sociedade francesa do tempo das '_Trois Glorieuses_', da queda de Carlos X e do advento da monarquia de Julho. O '_negro_', conotado com o conservadorismo e o reaccionarismo  (e, mais modernamente, com o fascismo), ajusta-se bem ao movimento contrarevolucionário monárquico e católico de que Sorel aceitou ser agente e que Stendhal  detestava. '_Negro_' tem um peso negativo (_'futuro negro_', '_um ano negro_', '_perspectivas negras_', etc.) muito maior do que '_preto_', que é menos usado como qualificativo de situações negativas. Para mim, é a melhor escolha, mesmo sem saber se era essa intenção de Stendhal.

P.S. Lembrei-me de repente, ao pensar nas alternativas a '_vermelho_', na história do '_encarnado_', termo que a ditadura conseguiu impor para evitar a associação entre a cor da camisola do Benfica, na época o mais bem sucedido e popular clube de futebol português e os _'vermelhos_', o nome que se dava genericamente aos comunistas e respectivos _compagnons de route. _Resumindo, a carga simbólica dessas duas cores vai bem para além do pictórico.


----------



## jazyk

Sobre vermelho e encarnado: «Vermelho» ou «encarnado»? (Uma história de Natal)


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Sobre vermelho e encarnado: «Vermelho» ou «encarnado»? (Uma história de Natal)


Interessante (e os comentários também).


----------



## guihenning

Clubes de futebol também parecem preferir “negro” a “preto”. Rubro-negro, alviverde e tal são comuns e nem creio que branco, preto ou vermelho ocorram nesses contextos. Só creio, porque de esporte não entendo é nada.


----------



## Nonstar

guihenning said:


> Clubes de futebol também parecem preferir “negro” a “preto”. Rubro-negro, alviverde e tal são comuns e nem creio que branco, preto ou vermelho ocorram nesses contextos. Só creio, porque de esporte não entendo é nada.


É só para poetizar o desporto das massas.


----------

